# BOSS V Plow won't lower



## diggerbauman (Dec 3, 2006)

Dusting off the plow for the season; smart hitch acting up... Solenoids clicking, but tower won't raise. After repeated attempts, tower attached, but now the plow won't lower. Everything works okay. Any ideas?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, neighbor:waving: Welcome to plowsite...

Check the plugs for corrosion. They can be a pain to clean. 
Look for any loose connections and clean your battery posts also.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds like it could be a ground connection


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

If you know which solenoid it is, you can use a volt meter to see if you're getting 12v. If you are getting 12v, ohm the solenoid out and check the resistance compared to the other solenoids. If it checks out good I'd try removing the solenoid and clean it. Just remember to put a jack under the plow. You don't want to have to change your screen name to "stumpy". My Boss V does the same thing every now and then, but it hasn't gotten bad enough to make me want to dive into it. If you don't have at least 12v at the solenoid then I'd work my way back toward the main connector. The one pin might be corroded like the other guy was saying. I doubt it would be a ground problem. If it was it would effect every thing on the plow. Check to see if your plow lights are bright. If they are the plow frame has a good ground. Good luck.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

What kind of controller do you have. I have a joystick and had that problem that the blade wouldnt lower. It ended up being the up/down switch was bad. Changed out the switch, not a problem since, knock on wood.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BobC;327820 said:


> Sounds like it could be a ground connection


our Boss plow at work did the same thing and it was the ground connection under the plastic cover.


----------

